# Impact Testing Drywall Trims



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Mentioned previously about a recent visit to Trim-Tex's head office in Chicago and the great facilities they have there. Well while we were testing tools and processes in their testing area we thought why not see for ourselves how the different trims stand up to a uniform amount of impact. Then Joe obliged and here's the results - thought the DWT members would be interested.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for that jswain, Interesting stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

At the start I thought he was going to jamb his thumb 
I've tried the 90 degree mudset, if anyone else has tried the 3/4 bullnose mudset and the adjustable offset mudset beads I would be very interested to hear how they compare to other beads and if they sit back as flat :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Very well done video!
Thanks for opening up this forum Jim. Now I have somewhere I can post my results as well. And let me tell all the guys on drywalltalk, that pendulum swing!? That thing is no joke! That will take out somebody's knees! I don't think everyone realizes how hard that thing hits. It is heavy.
Joe was nice enough to send me one for my impact testing results and when I received it, I was blown away. 
I thought to myself "I don't care what Joe says, there's no way Trim Tex beads can hold up to this thing!" But sure enough, they do!

I will begin filming my impact video shortly so everyone can see from an unbiased point of view how the beads hold up. 
But let me just tell you guys, based on my preliminary testing, it will pretty much be almost exactly the same results that were posted here.
Trim-Tex beads truly are the strongest out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Very well done video!
> Thanks for opening up this forum Jim. Now I have somewhere I can post my results as well. And let me tell all the guys on drywalltalk, that pendulum swing!? That thing is no joke! That will take out somebody's knees! I don't think everyone realizes how hard that thing hits. It is heavy.
> Joe was nice enough to send me one for my impact testing results and when I received it, I was blown away.
> I thought to myself "I don't care what Joe says, there's no way Trim Tex beads can hold up to this thing!" But sure enough, they do!
> ...


You should give Joe his hammer back, you won't top that video:whistling2:

On a serious note, you should do a vid on what it takes to pull the beads off. Your a northern boy, I'm sure you got some buddies with a big honking fish scale. Hook the fish scale to the bead, and see how many pounds of pressure it takes to pull them off.

Don't bother testing any beads that require a form of fastener, like metal or vinyl with staples. Just do mud install test on the different types of bead. To make it interesting, each bead will require 4 test

Test #1,, bead installed with mud

Test #2,, bead installed with white glue in mud

Test #3,, bead installed with brown glue in mud

Test #4,, bead installed with Mad Max in mud

And use CGC Green (usg) mud, which is universally available on both sides of the boarder. Don't use that Machine mud, you will taint the results, Then Joe will half to come up to Sudbury and HIT you with the hammer he gave you:yes:

Now get to work you slacker


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> You should give Joe his hammer back, you won't top that video:whistling2:
> 
> On a serious note, you should do a vid on what it takes to pull the beads off. Your a northern boy, I'm sure you got some buddies with a big honking fish scale. Hook the fish scale to the bead, and see how many pounds of pressure it takes to pull them off.
> 
> ...


I can easily top that video! :yes: It's called 1080HD.
But like I said, the results will be the same. Mudsets win over any other bead.
So does everyone agree with 2buck? What do you guys want to see out of my bead demonstration video? What do the people want?
Let me know, and I will make it happen.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> You should give Joe his hammer back, you won't top that video:whistling2:
> 
> On a serious note, you should do a vid on what it takes to pull the beads off. Your a northern boy, I'm sure you got some buddies with a big honking fish scale. Hook the fish scale to the bead, and see how many pounds of pressure it takes to pull them off.
> 
> ...


 


2Buck

Even though we have run these tests 5 dozen times over a dozen different ways I will be happy to run this test just for DWT members. 
We will do test 1 (Green joint compound only) with paper face metal 90 & bull, Trim-Tex MSBead 90 & bull and NC paper/plastic 90 & bull , all drywall setbacks will be tight and mud applied with our mud head and TapePro tube
Test 2 (Green joint compound with Mud Max) paper face metal 90 & bull, Trim-Tex MSBead 90 & bull and NC paper/plastic 90 & bull , all drywall setbacks will be tight and mud applied with our mud head and TapePro tube
We will do 3 pulls from each 8’ pc and average the results. We will use our fancy force fixture FFF if that’s OK
Joe


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

I really like the mud on bead. BUT we cant use it because the specs call for a metal bead so we use paper with metal in it, because we have to. Tough getting the super to switch because he dont want his ass in a sling


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> 2Buck
> 
> Even though we have run these tests 5 dozen times over a dozen different ways I will be happy to run this test just for DWT members.
> We will do test 1 (Green joint compound only) with paper face metal 90 & bull, Trim-Tex MSBead 90 & bull and NC paper/plastic 90 & bull , all drywall setbacks will be tight and mud applied with our mud head and TapePro tube
> ...


Yes yes yes, if I'm sure what your saying, had to re-read your post ten times:blink:

I'm looking for what it takes to pull the beads off the wall, not what impact they take. I know impact is the number one cause of bead damage, but #2 would be having them knocked or pulled off.

Guess you could say I'm looking for a glue test, see what your Mud max is made of. If I can't get mud max I use white glue, but there is something about the mud max. You can feel the mud gum/get sticky when using it. There are some that would say why put glue in with the mud, but compared to spray can glue and staples, it can't be beat. If your using a cp tube, applicator and roller to install IMO.

When it comes to repairing bead, a lot of guys just replace the whole bead. That becomes difficult to do with vinyl or metal bead installed with any form of fastener. So vinyl or paper bead installed with mud becomes a bonus when removing. One swing of a hammer hit in the right place knocks them right off. Which can make a GC go :blink: when they see that. So if the glue makes it a bit more harder to knock them off then, then the GC will be like this

Not sure if I commented on you 90 mudset beads, but it's what most said, the nose needs to be a bit smaller. Weather vinyl or paper bead, I install them both the same way. (cp tube with applicator, rolled with a half coat over them right away. What we call a 2 and a half coat,,,6', trowel coat then skim). But the big difference I noticed is when coating them. The 90 vinyl is like gliding over ice. Which means less resistance when coating, so you gain more speed. Speed equals less ripples through out your work. Could be better for those that want to coat their bead with boxes, but I'm not bringing up that conversation again, about coating bead with boxes so.......









so if you can do that test it would be great,,,, and PT can send you your hammer back now


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Now get to work you slacker


 

IT IS YOU!!


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Justadrywallguy, we can send you a 24" smash wall and a metal pipe. Have your super invite the GC and the Architect and let them swing away. They will switch after you explain the benefits and they see the impact demo. If you provide their name and the firm, we would be happy to contact them. 

I know you have been a loyal T-Tex user for a long time so thanks for that.
Joe


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

I'm looking for what it takes to pull the beads off the wall, not what impact they take. I know impact is the number one cause of bead damage, but #2 would be having them knocked or pulled off.

Guess you could say I'm looking for a glue test, see what your Mud max is made of. If I can't get mud max I use white glue, but there is something about the mud max. You can feel the mud gum/get sticky when using it. There are some that would say why put glue in with the mud, but compared to spray can glue and staples, it can't be beat. If your using a cp tube, applicator and roller to install IMO.

When it comes to repairing bead, a lot of guys just replace the whole bead. That becomes difficult to do with vinyl or metal bead installed with any form of fastener. So vinyl or paper bead installed with mud becomes a bonus when removing. One swing of a hammer hit in the right place knocks them right off. Which can make a GC go :blink: when they see that. So if the glue makes it a bit more harder to knock them off then, then the GC will be like this

Not sure if I commented on you 90 mudset beads, but it's what most said, the nose needs to be a bit smaller. Weather vinyl or paper bead, I install them both the same way. (cp tube with applicator, rolled with a half coat over them right away. What we call a 2 and a half coat,,,6', trowel coat then skim). But the big difference I noticed is when coating them. The 90 vinyl is like gliding over ice. Which means less resistance when coating, so you gain more speed. Speed equals less ripples through out your work. Could be better for those that want to coat their bead with boxes, but I'm not bringing up that conversation again, about coating bead with boxes so....

We are working on a lower mud bump version for the Kiwi and Aussie markets with the 10mm board, but the length of the mud leg gets a bit shorter as we lower the mud bump. FYI, if you ever do get a shiner you can easily sand it out with a block of wood and 100 grit in about 10 seconds.

Repair: ours won't ever need to be replaced just light patching worst case.

no paper= no cuts,chafes blisters, mold ect.
Boxing soft wet paper slows you down, boxing wet plastic speeds you up. Ever put water on a plastic tarp and go for a slide? Now try that on a Roll of construction paper..LOL. 2Buck gets it, less chatter marks with vinyl when blading and boxing.

All manufacturers that put paper on their beads impregnate (coat) the paper with a wax or similar chemical to combat the scuffing problem. Unfortunately for them and you that same coating also reduces the bondable surface fibers of the paper. By eliminating paper we have eliminated all the problems that go with it. 

Please keep the positive and negative comments coming.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Looks like I need to learn how to use quotes. 2Bucks comments are to the top half of last post
Joe


----------



## bmedra9 (Apr 7, 2012)

*mud set bead*

i always use no-coat mud on bead and have had great results with high impact areas ie hospital hallways and such it cost a little more but i always put my name and warranty behind no-coat bead:thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Trim-Tex said:


> 2Buck
> 
> Even though we have run these tests 5 dozen times over a dozen different ways I will be happy to run this test just for DWT members.
> We will do test 1 (Green joint compound only) with paper face metal 90 & bull, Trim-Tex MSBead 90 & bull and NC paper/plastic 90 & bull , all drywall setbacks will be tight and mud applied with our mud head and TapePro tube
> ...



Gday Joe.
If memory serves me you mentioned our southern hemisphere hot mud. Does that mean that you have some? If so I would love to see it used in the test as well:yes:. I would nearly put the house on it out performing most other mud in a pull off test.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

jswain said:


> Mentioned previously about a recent visit to Trim-Tex's head office in Chicago and the great facilities they have there. Well while we were testing tools and processes in their testing area we thought why not see for ourselves how the different trims stand up to a uniform amount of impact. Then Joe obliged and here's the results - thought the DWT members would be interested.
> Trim-Tex Impact Resistance Comparison - YouTube


 Theres only one way a perfaced metal bead would dent in like that when struck in that manner, and thats if theres a void underneath it.
A void would suit vinyl beads maybe as they can flex but not Paper faced beads. So the test is a little unfair.
I've had to take off some paper faced bead that I've fitted myself and I was surprised at how many hard hammer blows it could take, and damage didnt spread beyond the impact point, the only way to dislodge them it to cut along the edges of the metal through the paper and belt them sideways , having said that I did use hotmud and not a skiff of air dried down each side.


----------

